
Why Are People Still Sending Bitcoin to the Silkroad Seized Coin Address? - chadbennett
https://blockchain.info/address/1F1tAaz5x1HUXrCNLbtMDqcw6o5GNn4xqX
======
gwern
Didn't blockchain.info used to display little spam messages next to each
transaction? I used to see a lot of those. Maybe the spam software hasn't been
updated yet.

